# Will the FTSE hit new highs?



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I have seen a few forcasts that put the FTSE as much as 18% higher this year, possibly as much as 7750, here is one article:

https://www.share.com/blog/2015/january/thought-of-the-day-ftse-100s-strength-is-now-its-weakness/

Personally I'll stick with my good divi paying shares and believe any capital growth if it actually happens! Certainly I think many of the shares I hold are undervalued (HSBC, Lloyds, GSK, Centrica) but only time will tell.

I have seen a quote
"there are two types of investor, those who don't know which way the market is going, and those who don't know they don't know!"

Sums it up for me!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I think you have it summed up well there, if anyone knew how the ftse was going to act he or she would be a very rich individual!


----------

